# Do you have to be good at math?



## patrickwales (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello seems that people say that good programmers are also good at math. Or that the two are somehow intrinsically linked. I plan are trying to read some books on programming but am a little spectacle because i hate math in school and always been a "B" student in math. But i heard programming you "have" to use math.

So the question I would like to float is: do you have to be good at math to be a good programmer?

---

On a side note what do you guys think the most in demand programming language is.

Thanks


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello patrickwales.

You don't HAVE to be good at math to be a good programmer, but you should be competent in the fundamentals for sure. However, that being said, most complex projects will require things you'd learn in a trigonometry class, algebra, calculus, etc. If you know the basics though, you should be fine. Believe me, I don't know many programmers who don't keep reference material for their math work handy. It's good to really just know how to work a problem, not really learning all the formulas. If you can work a problem with reference material, your good to go.

You usually see people being both good at math and programming due to their passions being intermingled with it. If they love to do math, problem solving, and create software, then it blends so easily with the job. :grin:


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes you must be good at math if you want to write any program beyond print("Hello World")


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You do not have to be good at math....

_*You have to be good a Problem Solving*_

If you are currently in school try to take Math-231 Discrete Mathematics, It focuses on creating logarithms.

I found that class much more handy then 251-254 Calculus.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

As has already been said, you really don't need a lot of maths to do most programming. The only point you will is if you get into Game Development in a big way, but you still have several years of programming experience before you need that maths, and then you can revise the maths you need piece by piece. 

Don't worry about the maths, just start on the programming 

Richard


----------

